# Plastisol supplier in New York



## craigzilla (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi everyone.

I'm going to New York in March and would like to find a company that can provide me with plastisol transfers for my heatpress.

Does anyone have any recomendations?

Any help would be much appreciated.

Cheers,
Craig


----------



## logon511girl (Jan 23, 2010)

Are you open to any other state? I have a vendor we go through in Michigan who we have been pleased with for custom transfers.


----------



## craigzilla (Mar 12, 2008)

well the reason I wanted a place in New York was because I'm going to be there... But please do pass along any info you have, you can never have enough suppliers.

Thanks


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

can't you do it over the phone or internet? i live in new york and my vendor is outside of chicago and he ships next day after ok'ing proof.


----------



## tonypern (Jan 17, 2010)

F&M Expressions, Mahwah, NJ, one of the biggest transfer mfg. right across the river. fmexpressions.com


----------



## Tshirtguy (Jul 12, 2006)

I just used Dowling and they were awesome.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Tshirtguy said:


> I just used Dowling and they were awesome.


Dowling is in Florida.


----------



## craigzilla (Mar 12, 2008)

Yes, I can just as easy do it though email, I just thought that there must be ones in NYC which would make the whole logistics a bit easier 

So if anyone has any more recommendations, please post the links.

Cheers,
Craig


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

only reason i say look outside ny is the tax. i live here and do most my buy/sell online. even w/shipping costs it usually works out to be cheaper. and god forbid having to drive to queens or brooklyn for something. i'd rather drive hot needles in my eyes. aaaargh! (also dealing with people in ny sucks, i'm originally from ohio and find people anywhere outside of the northeast are just more laid back and NICE).


----------



## craigzilla (Mar 12, 2008)

That's a good point (all though I haven't yet developed a hatred towards Queens yet 
have you got any links to suppliers?


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

so far i've found these guys to be my fave:

Wholesale Heat Transfers -- Heat Transfer Designs -- Plastisol Inks -- Howard Sportswear Graphics Express, Inc. | Home Page

but check out this thread, you'll see alot of people do their ordering over the internet. here's a list:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t4095.html


----------

